# water dripper - how to make one?



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

simple question but my brain has had it's 20 minutes exercise this week already...

how do I make a small water dripper, that won't flood the viv, that'd drip very slow but steady small drops of water into a small bowl over a day, so I can empty the bowl & refill the dripper each day?

I know I can buy a little dripper - but they're quite square and I just wanted something small & slim to slip behind a piece of bark or fake plant.... maybe adapt a small plastic pop bottle?


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

I got an old ice cream tub, brought some aquarium hose for couple of pounds, made a hole in ice cream box slightly smaller than hose. put the end of hose in boiling water to soften it and forced it through hole, then just glued around he hole on the outside just to make sure it was water tight. Then just got a little hose clamp from a fish shop that has a screw on it so you can adjust the flow. £3 max!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a cup, needle and a catch bowl.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi you can either use a plastic bottle with pin prick hole in the bottom and open the lid till you get the flow you want or i use a plastic cup with a small hole in bottom i then have threaded a piece of string at the top to make a handle and this is hung from a cup hook attatched to the top of the viv


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

+







+







=


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

HABU said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: Habu


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL yes thanks Habu I get the picture!!!!

Ok, I knew it'd be simple but my little frazzled brain could only see a very soggy viv and frantically paddling lizards!!! 

You've made me think again and given me some simple and useful ideas - many thanks all


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

To be honest go to B&Q and you can buy a set up for a greenhouse for £10, and this comes with 10 dripper points and taps to adjust the flow. Best thing I bought for my iggy home.


----------

